
Movie piracy crackdown: Feds shut down nine websites  - dwynings
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ct-piracy-20100701,0,2871905.story
======
bryanh
When the studios finally put all their shit on NetFlix, you'll likely see a
pretty large dip in piracy. Piracy has two things going for it: convenience
and cost. However, people are will to PAY for convenience. By making it more
convenient to play on the Wii, XBOX or whatever, they're already doing the
right thing.

------
mcantelon
It seems that the War against Terror has finally been won.

